# Late-Romantic Russian themed Composition



## Debusatie

Hi guys! So, this piece took roughly a year to compose and arrange, and then another 2 months for the midi mockup. It's for full orchestra and is more of a rhapsody in its form (read: I'm bad at form). Please let me know what you think! Constructive criticism welcomed. Try and see if you can figure out my influences too 

Link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/eddy-troiano%2Ffinal-1


----------



## Stirling

Very good indeed.


----------



## Debusatie

Thank you very much!


----------



## Truckload

I am very impressed. The sound quality is awesome. Having tried to do some things recently with Cubase, I know this level of sound quality takes a lot of work, and it isn't easy.

The composition itself is very appealing. Lots of energy. Great orchestration. Plenty of variety in timbres and the Russian sound is used very successfully. I also make attempts to write, so I value what you have achieved, and the piece is in my favorite style, Late-Romantic era. You have some effective themes, good dynamic variety, several nice "builds".

The one element I felt was lacking was form and structure. I find myself having a problem in my own compositions similarly. I think of all of these things I want to include, and forget to give my listeners some structure to hang onto. 

Overall, great work. Thank you for sharing this. Congratulations.


----------



## Debusatie

Thank you Truckload! I really appreciate the compliments, they made my day. 
And - I couldn't agree more with the lack of form. That has so far been my biggest struggle with composition - my pieces always wind up sounding like a medley than a coherent piece. 

Cubase is a great program, but the magic is more in my plugins than my actual application. If you can strike a deal with EastWest or Vienna, I would definitely suggest grabbing them. It makes the production very simple! Feel free to send me some of your work - I'd love to take a listen.


----------



## Aarontastic

I like it; it certainly has a very Russian sound. Do I detect a bit of Mussorgsky in there? A passage near the beginning reminded me a little of Night on Bald Mountain.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Debusatie said:


> Hi guys! So, this piece took roughly a year to compose and arrange, and then another 2 months for the midi mockup. It's for full orchestra and is more of a rhapsody in its form (read: I'm bad at form). Please let me know what you think! Constructive criticism welcomed. Try and see if you can figure out my influences too
> 
> Link:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/eddy-troiano%2Ffinal-1


Thank you for sharing! Very impressive! Keep up the excellent work . Much respect. Which Russian composers do you like the most, if I may ask?


----------



## Debusatie

Aarontastic said:


> I like it; it certainly has a very Russian sound. Do I detect a bit of Mussorgsky in there? A passage near the beginning reminded me a little of Night on Bald Mountain.


Nailed it. Mussorgsky is easily one of my favorites.


----------



## Debusatie

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Thank you for sharing! Very impressive! Keep up the excellent work . Much respect. Which Russian composers do you like the most, if I may ask?


Stravinsky, Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky, and Borodin are probably my favorites. I love Rimsky-Korsakov, Glazunov, and Glinka as well. I don't listen to the moderns (Prokofiev, Rach, Shostakovich) as much as I used to these days.


----------



## Stirling

It has a Russian sound, but it is truly your work.


----------



## Alon

Nice - very hectic...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Debusatie said:


> Stravinsky, Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky, and Borodin are probably my favorites. I love Rimsky-Korsakov, *Glazunov*, and Glinka as well. I don't listen to the moderns (Prokofiev, Rach, Shostakovich) as much as I used to these days.


Myess myessssss we shall be _friendsss _*rubs hands together* :devil:

Your symphonic sketch has a lot in common with Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, and Shostakovich however. Not all their music was super dissonant, and their lighter stuff is more like this.

I do perceive a bit of "Nationalist" sentiment in the music with the use of folk-like tunes.

Hold on.... you're on Reddit too, aren't you?? I'm there too now, with same name! Let's be friendsssssss


----------

